# Heading to Mineral VA this tomorrow can bring frogs and insect cultures



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Making the trip down tomorrow afternoon.
See add 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/65851-frog-availability.html
and website for availability.
I have all springtail types and fruit flies available. Woodlice are on hold for the moment while I am expanding cultures.

Thanks,
Randy


----------

